# Best Golf Video EVER (just my opinion)



## swingkid (Mar 14, 2013)

AJGA 2013 - YouTube

Of all the people to find this video, my mom actually sent it too me. Don't know much about junior golf, but this video of a single drive just makes me want to go out and hit it. It's only a minute long but I cannot get it out of my head. Pass along!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Pretty weird ad if you ask me. The AJGA is a wonderful organization a lot of people don't know all that much about. If I was the ad manager, I think I'd have some statistics about all the kids it's helped and about their scholarships, both flashing on the screen while we see video of golfers hitting balls. The main thing is, if it gets through to you, it's doing it's job.

And welcome to the forum!


----------

